# What posters did you have on your wall??



## sasha1 (May 14, 2009)

Hi all
 Many moons ago when i was teenager.. I had my bedroom walls plastered with Duran Duran..Yes it was an 80's thing.. Nath is at that age where his is covered with flash cars and yes barely clothed women..however i did draw the line at the daily star calender which he requested for christmas..haha..
 What do you all have and what do you admit to??
 Heidi


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 14, 2009)

i had posters up of Belinda Carlisle, Rick Astley and Madonna


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 14, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hi all
> Many moons ago when i was teenager.. I had my bedroom walls plastered with Duran Duran..Yes it was an 80's thing.. Nath is at that age where his is covered with flash cars and yes barely clothed women..however i did draw the line at the daily star calender which he requested for christmas..haha..
> What do you all have and what do you admit to??
> Heidi



Ive not actually got any posters up... but did have...

green day

a picture of brad pitt... barely dressed

Oh i will admit to having a real electric guitar on the wall in my bedroom,

cant play it though


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 14, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ive not actually got any posters up... but did have...
> 
> green day
> 
> ...



no i would imagine its hard to find the right chords


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 14, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> no i would imagine its hard to find the right chords



well i did have a go... but alas im bl**dy tone deaf lol... so it is on the wall and the amp etc is shoved in the cupboard. 
ive got a nice collection of plecs too.


----------



## Caroline (May 14, 2009)

Cliff Richard and Suzi Quatro mainly, but I think I had other things too. I used to change them on a farily regular basis too.


----------



## Northerner (May 14, 2009)

I had this poster (still have it, in fact, although no longer up on the wall!) You can probably guess who it is...


----------



## Caroline (May 14, 2009)

And there is a nast vicious rumour going round that you have just proved wrong...


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 14, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I had this poster (still have it, in fact, although no longer up on the wall!) You can probably guess who it is...



 Who is it?


----------



## Caroline (May 14, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> Who is it?



You mean you don't know kate Bush is a girl who covers her big ears with very long hair?


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 14, 2009)

Caroline said:


> You mean you don't know kate Bush is a girl who covers her big ears with very long hair?



ohh kate bush eh? hasnt she got like pixey ears ? shes abit of alright is kate.


----------



## Northerner (May 14, 2009)

Caroline said:


> And there is a nast vicious rumour going round that you have just proved wrong...



And if that's a picture of an elephant, then call me a pachydermaphiliac!


----------



## katie (May 14, 2009)

I made two massive posters of Bjork and Jeff Buckley and had one on each side of my bedroom.  I used this poster generator that makes your pictures huge by turning then into dots and then you print them on A4 pages and stick them together, looks good with gaps inbetween the pages.

That was REALLY badly explained but ive just remembered ive got a pic 











I had a rubbish printer at the time, so you can make them a lot better than this!


----------



## Caroline (May 14, 2009)

Katie, I understood exactly what you meant, I did it one day when I was bored and decided to wind someone up with a picture of her flat!


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 14, 2009)

thoses pics are great katie, especially the 2nd lol


----------



## Northerner (May 14, 2009)

Those are great katie! (And I'm not just saying that to try and get in your good books)


----------



## katie (May 14, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Katie, I understood exactly what you meant, I did it one day when I was bored and decided to wind someone up with a picture of her flat!



Hehehe that's a good wind-up idea   Next time perhaps a huge picture of her face? 



Bailey2001 said:


> thoses pics are great katie, especially the 2nd lol



lol I love that album cover 



Northerner said:


> Those are great katie! (And I'm not just saying that to try and get in your good books)



Thanks


----------



## Freddie99 (May 14, 2009)

I've got a few. One would be a Che Geuvara, another a Life On Mars qoutes, one is called "The Real Highway Code", a Scarface poster - say hello to my little friend line, AC/DC's albums on one and finally a poster of The Clash.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

well seen as i had to share with my brother who is 6 years older than me we had a naked sam fox poster and a bunch of other page 3 girls posters on our walls. the only space i was allowed was the tiny space over my bed which i procceded to cram full of liverpool fc posters and even got my dads 1977 liverpool fc mirror.

p.s katie i love the bjork art work  fancy doing me a copy of it???


----------



## katie (May 14, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> p.s katie i love the bjork art work  fancy doing me a copy of it???



hehe I dont have the picture anymore and cant find the software!! If I do find it though I would print you one off, I have a laser printer now so it doesnt use up all the ink! (or toner)


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

katie said:


> hehe I dont have the picture anymore and cant find the software!! If I do find it though I would print you one off, I have a laser printer now so it doesnt use up all the ink! (or toner)



   ta katie. well if you ever need expert advice on how to win at poker then i will trade you some insider knowledge for the poster hehehehehe


----------



## katie (May 14, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> ta katie. well if you ever need expert advice on how to win at poker then i will trade you some insider knowledge for the poster hehehehehe



Sounds like a deal


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

katie said:


> Sounds like a deal



*spits in palm of right hand* shake???? hehehehehe


----------



## Corrine (May 14, 2009)

Oh for me it was the Bay City Rollers (I used to love Eric and had my hair cut like he did) and David Cassidy.....


----------



## Northerner (May 14, 2009)

Corrine said:


> Oh for me it was the Bay City Rollers (I used to love Eric and had my hair cut like he did) and David Cassidy.....



I went through a very brief period with tartan sewed onto my sta-pres trousers (half-mast, of course, with silver-sprayed doc martens)

My sister was/is a big David Cassidy fan - she and a friend sneaked off to Manchester when they were 16 to see hime in Manchester - both said they were staying at each other's house and they got sprung! I think she went to see him la year or so ago (no excuses needed now - she's a granny!)


----------



## Steff (May 14, 2009)

i had east 17 take that boyzone a1 and another level on my wall


----------



## Corrine (May 14, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I went through a very brief period with tartan sewed onto my sta-pres trousers (half-mast, of course, with silver-sprayed doc martens)
> 
> My sister was/is a big David Cassidy fan - she and a friend sneaked off to Manchester when they were 16 to see hime in Manchester - both said they were staying at each other's house and they got sprung! I think she went to see him la year or so ago (no excuses needed now - she's a granny!)



Yes I had the tartan edges to my trousers too - and the obligatory tartan scarf around my wrist- I think I had black baseball boots too! (And it was Woody I fancied, not eric!)


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Corrine said:


> Yes I had the tartan edges to my trousers too - and the obligatory tartan scarf around my wrist- I think I had black baseball boots too! (And it was Woody I fancied, not eric!)



sorry you and northerner have both lost me here hahahahahahaha


----------



## Northerner (May 14, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> sorry you and northerner have both lost me here hahahahahahaha



Think yourself lucky you didn't grow up in the '70s Mike!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Think yourself lucky you didn't grow up in the '70s Mike!



oh trust me i am glad!!!! ive seen the pics of both my sister and brother hahahaha


----------



## Corrine (May 14, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Think yourself lucky you didn't grow up in the '70s Mike!



Oh Northerner that so made my day - what a fab picture - thank you!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

hahahahahaha gotta laugh when i see the kip of them lot!!!!!!!! hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah    aaaahhhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## sofaraway (May 14, 2009)

steff09 said:


> i had east 17 take that boyzone a1 and another level on my wall



I had all of those except Another level, also had Westlife Nsync 911
and I had loads of Arsenal and England posters


----------



## Northerner (May 14, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahaha gotta laugh when i see the kip of them lot!!!!!!!! hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah    aaaahhhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha



But Mike, these were the fantasy figures of many of today's mothers and grandmothers!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Northerner said:


> But Mike, these were the fantasy figures of many of today's mothers and grandmothers!



i know but just look at the kip of the clothes!!!!!! hehehehehehehe


----------



## Tezzz (May 15, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I had this poster (still have it, in fact, although no longer up on the wall!) You can probably guess who it is...



Isn't she gorgeous Northerner? I feel weak at the knees just thinking about her! I had a Cloudbusting promo poster. And some Slade posters. I used to pin my albums to the wall.


----------



## katie (May 15, 2009)

Cloudbusting is a fantastic song <3


----------

